# mindfulness (Buddhist meditation)



## juanillomassey

Mindfulness appears in many texts on budhist meditation. Its meaning in English "to pay close attention to..." 

I cannot find a term in Spanish that is equivalent to the definition given above. Wordreference comes back with "no definition." The word "conciente" is about as close as I can come.

I would like to use the translation for "mindfulness" in translations of material on Buddhist meditation.

Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Mariwel

Concentración sería una buena opción, creo. Saludos.


----------



## juanillomassey

Gracias.  Y sí, "concentración" lleva bastante del sentido.  Sin embargo, los textos budistas distinguen entre el concepto de "concentración", que  permite que uno pueda mantener la atención en un solo punto, y "mindfulness", que es el acto de "ver" ese punto de atención.  

Pongo a la palabra ver entre comillas, porque no estamos "viendo" con los ojos, sino con la mente...

¿Más ideas? Saludos.


----------



## Mariwel

¿Focalización? Lleva la idea de "ver" y a la vez de concentrarse en un punto.


----------



## Hella

¿Tomar consciencia de algo?/¿Ser plenamente consciente?


----------



## juanillomassey

Hello, me parece bastante cerca y en realidad, he estado usando el término  "consciente".  Sin embargo, al usarlo de esta manera, el significado en inglés me sale como "awareness".  

Busco algo que sea más activo que "aware"...  Como que si el sujeto esté "dirigiendo su (plena) conciencia" hacia el punto de atención...


----------



## Mariwel

Sigo pensando que focalizar sería la mejor opción. ¿No te gusta?


----------



## juanillomassey

Mariwel,

¿Qué tal "consciencia focalizada"?  ¿Has oído el uso de estas palabras así?  Porque regresando al inglés, el significado de esto sale "focused awareness"...  ¡Me gusta! Gracias.


----------



## Mariwel

De nada. No puedo decir que lo haya oído, pero no suena mal. Un saludo.


----------



## tessazoe

Just wondering if you still feel the same about conscienca focalizada being a good translation for the concept of mindfulness. 
I am facilitating a stress management group with some Spanish speakers and hope to be able to translate this concept clearly.

Thank you!


----------



## Mariwel

Yes, I still think that consciencia focalizada is a good option. Other expressions you can use are: consciencia dirigida, dirigir o focalizar la consciencia, concentrar la consciencia...
Hope it helps.


----------



## Ehecacoatl

Me parece la expresión *"conciencia expandida"* como una aplicable traducción para "MINDFULNESS" en el contexto mencionado de "awakened and heightened conciousness".
 
Gracias.


----------



## melliott

I would say that mindfulness is not at all heightened consciousness.  Heightened conscious may be an effect of mindfulness, but it is not a synonym.  Heightened consciousness makes it sound advanced or unavailable in this moment, but "mindfulness" is something that can be practiced by any and every single person at any time.  In this sense, it's very ordinary and we have to avoid a translation that makes it sound advanced in any way at all.


----------



## AprioriKreuz

No hay un término en español correspondiente a "mindfulness".

Lo más cercano que uno podría usar es una palabra inventada como, por ejemplo,: atentividad. 
Sin embargo, esta palabra no existe en el diccionario de la Real Academia Española.

"Mindful" se puede traducir como "atento".

Mindfulness podría traducirse con varias palabras "capacidad para estar atento".


----------



## Gayle

The above posts are a bit dated, but I'd like to chime in. The translations that get at concepts of attention and focus are close, but "not quite." Mindfulness, in the Buddhist tradition, also refers to the QUALITY of attention. Just focusing or paying attention, e.g., to the road while driving, is not the same. Mindfulness, as defined in 2004 by Buddhist scholars, "is characterized by curiosity, openness, and acceptance. When we are mindful, we maintain an inquisitive nature about the thoughts, feelings, behaviors, and events experienced in the present." [from Todd Kashdan, Ph.D., Curious, 2009]. Maybe we should just use the word "mindfulness"?


----------



## ComicMonster

I know I'm late, but I suggest "atención alerta", even if every translation would be as imperfect as the English rendering of the Sanskrit word ("_shamata_", if I am not wrong). It seems to be a complex of notions, and the word is finally but a mere "noise" reminding one, via learned memory, what the idea is about —which nevertheless is not consoling to the person who _needs_ a translation, I know (acceptance could then apply, I guess)—.


----------



## melliott

I have seen more and more quality translations use just "atención" or "atención plena".  The more I let these terms digest, the more I find that I like them.  They are both immediately accessible and require the listener/reader to learn their deeper Buddhist meaning.


----------



## ComicMonster

OK, that's very close in meaning to the "atención alerta" I had seen myself in Spanish buddhist texts. Be as it were, I totally agree with you, melliott.

CM


----------



## dross

I agree with Melliott and AprioriKreuz. Es el opuesto de estar distra*í*do.
Have mindfulness: "tener consciencia"
Be mindful: "estar consciente/atento"
Copié esto de un sitio sobre "mindfulness meditation": Samatha; que son las meditaciones que llevan a desarrollar la calidad de concentración, foco, integración.


----------



## Xali

"Atención sostenida" es otro t*é*rmino que se usa en budismo para traducir mindfulness.

Aunque tarde, espero que sirva de algo.

Buen día.


----------



## Xali

Recordé otro término que también se usa en español: atención consciente


----------



## usherr

Hello,
        I will try to find some good definition of it in Spanish. by the way all of you gave very good definition and information about this.

thanks!!


----------



## midday_sun

Hi everybody!
Creo que se ha hablado ya mucho del tema pero voy a poner también mi granito de arena ahora que estoy traduciendo cosas de budismo.
He estado buscando bastante la traducción correcta para este término, y al final he dado con un libro sobre budismo llamado: los 4 fundamentos de la atención. En él se utiliza la palabra contemplación para el concepto de mindfulness.

Según la RAE: Contemplar = poner la atención en algo material o espiritual.

Espero que sirva!!


----------



## Xali

Hola midday sun:

Bienvenido al foro. Te invito a que revises este interesante hilo sobre el tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=458772

Buen día.


----------



## Ana Sarmiento

Hola a todos:


 En Wikipedia "right mindfulness" (Smrti) aparece como como atención  consciente  correcta: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noble_sendero_óctuple#Sam.C4.81dhi.3B_Entrenamiento_de_la_mente


----------



## tron7

Aquí va mi propuesta (no es que esté en ningún diccionario pero puede valer): *hiperconsciencia*.


----------



## Xali

Gracias tron7 por tu intento, pero me parece que el término que propones no se ajusta a la idea budista de *mindfulness.*

Que tengas una semana divertida.


----------



## k-in-sc

"En el marco del budismo, _*sati*_ representa la conciencia de los pensamientos, acciones y motivaciones de uno mismo. También puede traducirse como *claridad de mente*. ..." 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mindfulness
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sati_(budismo)


----------



## Xali

Gracias k-in-sc por la explicación y por las ligas. Buena semana.


----------



## CristianPoow

juanillomassey said:


> Mindfulness appears in many texts on budhist meditation. Its meaning in English "to pay close attention to...."
> 
> I cannot find a term in Spanish that is equivalent to the definition given above. Wordreference comes back with "no definition." The word "conciente" is about as close as I can come.
> 
> I would like to use the translation for "mindfulness" in translations of material on Buddhist meditation.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



The term _"Mindfulness"_ means _"Atención"_ in Buddhism. I know it as being Chi Kung performer


----------



## ANDRES NARVAEZ

Estado de consciencia sobre si mismo. (auto-consciencia)

El termino se refiere mas a un estado mas espiritual que cognitivo.


----------



## Ana Sarmiento

Hola a todos:

El término mindfulness viene de tener la mente llena (mind full) con una sola cosa y nada más.  Eso implica poner todos los sentidos y también la atención en un solo asunto en lugar de dejar que la mente divague de un lado para otro.  La mayoría de las cosas que se mencionaron arriba son necesarias para lograrlo:  hay que estar focalizado, alerta, concentrado, atento, etc. 

El término Mindfulness se usa en varios contextos y según el caso tiene connotaciones diferentes:
- Comportamiento (do something mindfully):  Hacer las cosas a conciencia
- Budismo / Meditación: Conciencia plena 
- Investigación científica (neuroscience research): Mindfulness.


----------



## susanstar

I've been practicing buddhist meditation for many years. The nearest possible translation for mindfulness is "atención plena". Or simply "atención" depending on the context.


----------



## Xali

Gracias Susanstar.


----------



## ppmm

A mi me gusta "plenitud mental" como se menciona en http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1747299 para traducir mindfulness.


----------



## caitoxose

Consciente de que los comentarios son un poco antiguos se me ocurre proponer la palabra "auto consciencia" como traducción de "mindfulness" al español.


----------



## ladybug7

Bastante tarde llego a esto, pero qué te parecería "atención plena"? L.


----------



## pmaka06

ladybug7 said:


> Bastante tarde llego a esto, pero qué te parecería "atención plena"? L.


  Love it!!

Acabo de escuchar a una traducción hablada de inglés a español de la profesora de meditación Tara Brach y si se usa "atención plena" por "mindfulness".

http://www.tarabrach.com/audiodharma-Spanish.html


----------



## pmaka06

Susanstar had it too - post #33.  ¡Gracias ladybug7 por descubrir este hilo tan interesante!


----------



## ebores

En entornos de meditación en México también se usa frecuentemente "estar presente" o "presencia plena" para referirse al estado de mindfulness dado que éste implica un estado de la persona en el que la atención se dirige hacia las sensaciones y cogniciones presentes aquí y ahora. Atención plena y consciencia plena también se usan con frecuencia.


----------



## Bodoque1

Hola,

Yo he visto que, en el contexto del budismo, "mindfulness" suele traducirse como "conciencia plena" o "atención plena". Aunque, ciertamente, en ambas traducciones se pierde algo, creo que son bastante aceptables.

Saludos


----------



## alfajor

_Mindfulness_ es una herramienta muy útil de la terapia dialéctica conductual (TDC):

_La atención plena o consciencia plena  es uno de los conceptos básicos detrás de todos los elementos de la  TDC. La conciencia plena es la capacidad de prestar atención, sin  juzgar, el momento presente. La conciencia plena tiene que ver con vivir  el momento, experimentando emociones y sentidos plenamente, sin  embargo, con la perspectiva. Se considera una base para las otras  habilidades enseñadas en TDC, ya que ayuda a las personas a aceptar y  tolerar las poderosas emociones que pueden sentir en el momento de  exponerse a situaciones molestas. El concepto de la atención y los  ejercicios de meditación que se enseñan derivan de la práctica budista tradicional, pero la versión que imparte TDC no implica conceptos religiosos o metafísicos._  —Wiki


----------



## Rodal

Hella said:


> ¿Tomar consciencia de algo?/¿Ser plenamente consciente?



Si, lo que se habla aquí es sobre el hecho de tomar conciencia de algo, estar alerta y conciente del momento presente.


----------



## Element13

Holo Everyone,

New member chiming in here ...

I know this is an old post but I too have been looking for the right or mostly right Spanish translation for the word "mindfulness" and although I've read all the ones that have been posted here I'm still not 100% sold on any of them.

According to wikipedia.org | Mindfulness - Wikipedia
The English term mindfulness already existed before it came to be used in a (western) Buddhist context. It was first recorded as myndfulness in 1530 (John Palsgrave translates French pensée), as mindfulnesse in 1561, and mindfulness in 1817. Morphologically earlier terms include mindful (first recorded in 1340), mindfully (1382), and the obsolete mindiness (c. 1200).

So, as all words at some point were made up and/or originated from another language -we know the English language is notorious for this- why can't we make up our own word for mindfulness.  why don't we put our collective minds together and come up with a translation we can all, or mostly all, agree with.

Here's my not so clever attempt at it: Atenciónamente; derived from Atención y Mente.

I know it's not a real word but I like it and I'm gonna start using it.  Who knows maybe someday, hundreds of years from now, there will be a reference to it in wikipedia.org:
The word Atencionamente was first coined in 2018 by some Cuban guy on the Wordreference.com website.


Peace,
Jose Antonio (a.k.a. Element13)


----------



## TetéDubiau

juanillomassey said:


> Mindfulness appears in many texts on budhist meditation. Its meaning in English "to pay close attention to..."
> 
> I cannot find a term in Spanish that is equivalent to the definition given above. Wordreference comes back with "no definition." The word "conciente" is about as close as I can come.
> 
> I would like to use the translation for "mindfulness" in translations of material on Buddhist meditation.
> 
> Can anyone help? Thanks.



Practico el mindfulness y mis maestros lo traducen como conciencia plena


----------

